# Connecting CO alarms to addressable fire alarm panels



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I'm working on an application to connect Carbon Monoxide (CO) alarm in a utility room with the building's fire alarm panel so that the CO alarm could be monitored via an off-site monitoring station. In conventional panels both Kiddie and BRK have CO alarms and relevant relay modules which could connect the CO alarm to the fire alarm panel, however I'm not too sure about this application in addressable fire alarm panels. Is it possible to connect a Kiddie or BRK CO alarm with the relevant relay module to the addressable fire alarm panels? Or would we require a CO alarm and relay module specific to the addressable fire alarm panel manufacturer for compatibility. The objective is to send the alarm/trouble signal from the CO alarm to the off-site monitoring.

Thank you.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can connect almost anything to an addressable panel with an addressable input module that matches your panel's brand. It's done all the time for all sorts of weird inputs. Like for an Edwards panel, for instance, you'd use a SigaCT-1 addressable input module.

Some reason why you wouldn't just buy an addressable CO device that matches your panel, or are you trying to standardize across a bunch of sites or something?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You'll need the FACP specs to figure that one out.

What comes to mind is you need to decide if you want notification (to the monitoring company) only or if you want general alarm upon activation.

If the signal from the sensor matches the FACP requirements, I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You could go 120v - CO alarm - relay module - IAM (individual addressable module) - FAC on an addressable system like the OP describes. Then program the FAC for the new initiating device.

Instead I would try to get a CO detector compatible with the current system.
Then it's CO - FAC


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

active1 said:


> You could go 120v - CO alarm - relay module - IAM (individual addressable module) - FAC on an addressable system like the OP describes. Then program the FAC for the new initiating device.
> 
> Instead I would try to get a CO detector compatible with the current system.
> Then it's CO - FAC


You must have been fetched up on Simplex equipment?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A lot of addressable panels have terminals for conventional 4-wire smokes. You can certainly get 4-wire CO devices. The use of these terminals, however, would generate an alarm event. It sounds like maybe you only want a supervisory?


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for your inputs.

The intent MDShunk mentioned is correct that we're trying to standardize the CO alarm across a number of sites. These buildings have addressable fire alarm panels of various manfuacturers (Mircom, Simplex, etc.). The objective is to basically notify the off-site monitoring station of a CO alarm event.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Cool. Yeah, just need an addressable input module for each brand. The alarm guy should have those on his truck when he comes to program the new point.

I'm guessing these aren't legally required CO detectors? Because the detector and your little Kidde relay will essentially be unsupervised. You'll never really know if there are device troubles. The LV wire and the IAM will be supervised.


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

The CO detectors with alarm base are legally required as per code. But connection to the fire alarm panel and off-site monitoring are not required.

Off-site monitoring is preferred in a multi-unit residential building.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Use a System Sensor CO1224t with a monitor module compatible with your FACP. Power the CO detector from the 4 wire terminals of your FACP. Program it as a latching or non latching supervisory or a monitor device.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

I used a BRK CO detector and its relay with a monitor module for inside and outside a utility room that contained the heating system in an apartment building with each unit having smokes and Co but I'm not sure it was code compliant. something tells me it should have been a low voltage type. Or wasn't even required.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CO detectors aren't required to be part of a commercial fire alarm system here. They are required inside of dwelling units but not required to be interconnected to the building's commercial fire alarm system for something like a high-rise or apartment complex type of situation.


----------

